# TBD-1 Douglas Devastator 1/48 Midway 1942



## bohan7 (Apr 3, 2010)

Could anyone tell me what the correct color blue is for the TBD-1 Douglas Devastator flown by ENS George Gay during the Battle of Midway 1942 ? I assume it is a Navy blue of some sort, but there is such a wide range of blues and I want to get it right. Any guidence on painting or tips would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

US Navy planes at that time were blue-grey on top

Testors makes it in their Model Master enamel and acrylic range. It is similar to but not the same as Intermediate Blue, which Testors and Tamiya both make. "Navy Blue" is a modern, generic, name that has nothing to do with WW2 planes at all. The solid blue aircraft were Glossy Sea Blue (as opposed to Non Specular Sea Blue) used on other planes.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

bohan7,

The two colors to use on the Midway TBDs (and any other carrier aircraft used in the battle) are:
Upper surfaces: Model Master 1720 Intermediate Blue (FS35164)
Lower Surfaces: Model Master 1730 Flat Gull Gray (FS36440)
These are the enamel paints (which I use) but Model Master also makes these in acrylic. 

After applying the base coat of Intermediate Blue, overspray the upper surfaces with a thinned down coat of Intermediate Blue mixed with about 25% White. This will represent a realistic bleached out effect. This color was known to fade quickly. Also, the demarcation line between the blue and gray colors was very blurred on these aircraft so be careful not to make the line too sharp if masking tape is used. Google search "Battle of Midway VT-8 Photos" and you will find several color photos that were taken in mid-May 1942. You will find these photos a helpful reference. I hope this helps and good luck!

Phillip1


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Intermediate Blue is NOT the proper color used at Midway !

As I mentioned, it is similar to Blue Grey but not the same.

Intermediate Blue is the color used on the tri color scheme of Non Specular Sea Blue, Intermediate Blue and White.

The lower surfaces are actually Non Specular Light Grey (NS Light Grey). I tend to use Gull Grey with some White to lighten it up.


----------

